# So Long All You Outbackers



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

well i have to say solong to all you great people







.but with all the problems i had with my out back and the way you treat people with problems i have to say good bye.i went to my dealer for an 11.00 dollar part and came home with a brandnew crossroads zt 32 qb. itell you what the quilty and workmanship far out doesany outback. so now iam on the crossroads forums . it like the old tv show cheers .every one knows your name with thtat amf ..







. from just another ex outbacker cya


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations on moving on to a better







place.

Steve


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I suppose someone wasn't happy. Wonder what the overall bad experience was...

Since she/he didn't care to elaborate, I suggest this post be deleted as a flame. Doesn't serve any other purpose as far as I'm concerned. Plus, my spelling and grammer alarms are buzzing...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

kio63 said:


> with thtat amf ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the meaning of "amf", which any old sailor worth his salt knows the meaning of, I tend to agree with the others. There is no value here and it looks like nothing more than a negative post.

Sad part is I remember a couple of the guys posts and I also remember people trying to help.

Beats me. If he/she has a beef with OB/Keystone/Thor why take it out on this site?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah this place is a real mal-content oven of flames.









Best of luck with your new trailer.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

theres a minute of my life I'll never get back.

AMF right back at them

delete


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, a great big rousing "whoop de doo" to you too.

SMF

Reverie

Sayonara


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

CYA!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Bye Bye now


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My daughter says it stands for Always Means Fun. Anyway, I hope you have fun too.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I went back and read his other topics. He got a sympathetic ear and some advice. My thought is he is kicking himself for not doing a closer examination of the TT before he bought it of maybe his spouse is. His deal with the antenna leads me to belive he forgot to lower it. I have never heard of one falling off. I've gotta agree that he isn't a very good speller and that isn't limited to this post.
I won't miss him.
Bob


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow. They said bad words..................

I am offended..................................................

Talk about value added..........................................................


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Don't let the door hit you in the A$$!!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I went and read some of his threads, seems everyone was very nice to him. Oh well. You mean people!

Maybe this should be keep as an example of a bad atitude!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey! How about them Yankees!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I used to be a Yankee. Now I'm s southerner!









Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd say that we are better off without him!

This is the friendliest site that I've ever visited. Every question I've ever had has been answered by several experienced people.

Hasta LaVista









Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

For once, I am going to take a neutral position on this. To be fair, we cant expect all the posts to reflect only a positive light in which the majority wants things to be. There HAS to be negative feelings out there somewhere as well as a chance to correct the problem. He didn't give anyone a chance to try to help here, he vented (sort of) and should have the right to. He didn't actually cuss (used an acronym) and I think that since it's NOT censored or filtered, it shows that not EVERYONE can be satisfied all of the time. The way he handled it (took his ball and went to play elsewhere) goes to prove that we are probably better off (as well as he is) without him.
Just my 2Â¢


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> For once, I am going to take a neutral position on this. To be fair, we cant expect all the posts to reflect only a positive light in which the majority wants things to be. There HAS to be negative feelings out there somewhere as well as a chance to correct the problem. He didn't give anyone a chance to try to help here, he vented (sort of) and should have the right to. He didn't actually cuss (used an acronym) and I think that since it's NOT censored or filtered, it shows that not EVERYONE can be satisfied all of the time, but the way he handled it (took his ball and went to play elsewhere) goes to prove that we are probably better off (as well as he is) without him.
> Just my 2Â¢


Well said Paul
It's life not everyone is going to be pleased all of the time
Besides you can't smell the roses without getting stuck with a thorn once in awell
He decided to leave and not cause a big fuss
So I hope he has a good time and enjoys his new camper

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

So,,,,,I take it he didn't want the SOB section. LOLOLOL. 
Pity...it looked like a good fit for him and his acronyms.








Hope he finds what he's looking for. 
Mark


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Um, let me not shed a tear,







his experience was like his grammer and writing of the post - both bad in content







. I have had only wonderful assistance from you mean, bad people - thank you. Can't wait to hang at the Rally's with you insensitive people







. Can I grade his post before you delete it. Does CYA stand for 'see you a$$ whole'







Okay, do I get thrown out now.

Enjoy your new camper, it sounds like you will never be happy with anything.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd write a reply to Kio63, but my grammar and spelling haven't been that bad since kindergarten. I'll have my four year-old work on it after I pick her up from pre-school.

Wonder how much of a bargain you got on that Crossroads Kio......


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> I'd write a reply to Kio63, but my grammar and spelling haven't been that bad since kindergarten. I'll have my four year-old work on it after I pick her up from pre-school.
> 
> Wonder how much of a bargain you got on that Crossroads Kio......


Now that was funny and true. Look up that Crossroads he bought it is probably a POS!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WARNING!: This thread will self destruct in...........tick, tock, tick, tock











Insomniak said:


> Wonder how much of a bargain you got on that Crossroads Kio......


Kevin, this post by kio63 over at CrossRoads RV might answer your question...









hello all new to the crossroad family.i bought a new 2006 zt32qb and will pick it up on 7/19/07. its a2006 leftover and picked it up for 18.500 seems like a good bargin.had a 2002 26rs outback. it was ok but this tt is the goods .the family and i canp about 12 times a year .apirl thru oct .well its nice to be here with nice people.as the outback web site forum.was just filled . well with jerks that thought they were better then you. not all but most.well i live on longislan newyork any other islanders here? well thanks hope to be here a long time kenny

Clicky here


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Wonder how much of a bargain you got on that Crossroads Kio......


Kevin, this post by kio63 over at CrossRoads RV might answer your question...









hello all new to the crossroad family.i bought a new 2006 zt32qb and will pick it up on 7/19/07. its a2006 leftover and picked it up for 18.500 seems like a good bargin.had a 2002 26rs outback. it was ok but this tt is the goods .the family and i canp about 12 times a year .apirl thru oct .well its nice to be here with nice people.as the outback web site forum.was just filled . well with jerks that thought they were better then you. not all but most.well i live on longislan newyork any other islanders here? well thanks hope to be here a long time kenny

Clicky here
[/quote]

I don't like anyone who lives near where the New York Islanders (hockey). But he wouldn't understand that because he can't even spell where he lives correctly. Hey, he is so brilliant, he purchase a soon 2B 2 year old trailor that has been walked through by many of thousands of people who went and bought outbacks. hahahaha.







How long till he gets mad at the Crossroads Forum; does this mean he will have to go buy another trailer. He will go broke.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I really had a hard time reading that weird post







it was like trying to read the wrong section of directions written in many languages.

Have a great time on the crossroads RV forum, Their loss and our gain


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

kio63,

I realize that I am one of the new kids on the block and you have been around for about a year longer than me. I'm not really sure what to say about your decision to leave here. I mean your 32 posts have provided so many solutions and insight to the issues and questions that I have had. I guess I'll be leaving here too and following you to the dark side so that I can continue to read your knowledgeable and helpful posts.









Anyway, enjoy your new trailer...I sure do pity the sucker that sold it to you because I'm feeling as though he is about to have a major PITA on his hands.

Paul


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Wonder how much of a bargain you got on that Crossroads Kio......


Kevin, this post by kio63 over at CrossRoads RV might answer your question...









hello all new to the crossroad family.i bought a new 2006 zt32qb and will pick it up on 7/19/07. its a2006 leftover and picked it up for 18.500 seems like a good bargin.had a 2002 26rs outback. it was ok but this tt is the goods .the family and i canp about 12 times a year .apirl thru oct .well its nice to be here with nice people.as the outback web site forum.was just filled . well with jerks that thought they were better then you. not all but most.well i live on longislan newyork any other islanders here? well thanks hope to be here a long time kenny

Clicky here
[/quote]

I wOulDnt' evEN HavE @ rEsp0Nc3 f0R tH1s.............


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the guy needs spell-check, or to sober up before he gets on the computer, or, like many men, has fingers too large for the keyboard.
I have no clue what the acronym he used means, but I DO understand alot of the others of you are putting in YOUR posts, and so would any children who happened to read them. I would like to respectfully request that everyone clean up their language, according to the rules of the forum. After all, we shouldn't stoop to his level, in my opinion. 
Many of us have had problems with our OBs, and there seems to be a rash of people trading for SOBs. That said, I think enough has been said.
Darlene


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

I think the fact that he only got 3 welcome messages after a day of posting really shows what sets outbackers.com apart from the rest. I hope he likes it over there. I thought about replying to his post over there, but I couldn't get a smily.









Bruce



LabbyCampers said:


> Wonder how much of a bargain you got on that Crossroads Kio......


Kevin, this post by kio63 over at CrossRoads RV might answer your question...









hello all new to the crossroad family.i bought a new 2006 zt32qb and will pick it up on 7/19/07. its a2006 leftover and picked it up for 18.500 seems like a good bargin.had a 2002 26rs outback. it was ok but this tt is the goods .the family and i canp about 12 times a year .apirl thru oct .well its nice to be here with nice people.as the outback web site forum.was just filled . well with jerks that thought they were better then you. not all but most.well i live on longislan newyork any other islanders here? well thanks hope to be here a long time kenny

Clicky here
[/quote]

I don't like anyone who lives near where the New York Islanders (hockey). But he wouldn't understand that because he can't even spell where he lives correctly. Hey, he is so brilliant, he purchase a soon 2B 2 year old trailor that has been walked through by many of thousands of people who went and bought outbacks. hahahaha.







How long till he gets mad at the Crossroads Forum; does this mean he will have to go buy another trailer. He will go broke.
[/quote]


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> kio63 May 13 2006, 04:40 PM Post #10
> hey there you will defently get help from these guys .there the best i did keep a folder on all problems . goog luck kenny


Seems Outbackers start out OK.









Eight days later.........



> kio63 May 21 2006, 08:06 PM Post #1
> hello all just got back from my 3rd camping trip.the 26r drivers side outside next to taillight corner molding seperated 6inch by 2inch wide. the tv antenna fell off . blacktank smalls thru out trailer. cabinet doors dont lock. roofs bubbling.also seperated around roof airvents.basicly ithink its a piece of garbage. who can a company sell such a thing ? dont know.well tomorrow. iam at the deeler to try to trade in for a differant make . sorry so negitive but the dealer had it more then m.


Here come the replies.......



> z-family May 21 2006, 08:54 PM Post #7
> I noticed this is a 2002...you say its your third time campin...this means that you bought this used? Are you sure there wasn't these issues allready(roof and trim) when you bought? our last wildwood tt we had a bubble in the roof and the factory told us that happens after time but does not weaken the seal of the roof. There should not be any stink from the black tank when cleaned and flushed properly. The trim should not be falling apart on a 4 year old tt, I wonder how well this was taken care of from last owner. That sucks to hear your issues and I would take it back to whom you bought it from to see if they can do something. Good luck...





> Grunt0311 May 21 2006, 09:02 PM Post #10
> I am sorry to hear about your problems Kio, but you did buy a used camper that is 4 years old. If I were buying anything used, I would be going over it with a fine tooth comb! I can't believe that all you problems just happened your first time out. I am sure some were already there, and missed during a PDI. Just because you had a bad experience, and I empathize, does not mean Outbacks are junk!
> 
> Go back to your dealer, and calmly go over your list of problems. I would tell them that most of these problems were already there, and see what they say.
> ...





> CamperAndy May 21 2006, 10:25 PM Post #14
> KIO63 - Reading all of your posts since you purchased this used Outback in Feb of this year you seemed to be happy except you had one issue with the slide out bed trim.
> 
> I think that you may be expecting too much. Once you found one problem, that you by the way indicated that the dealer fixed, you now have several issues but have not asked anyone if there is a solution. I think that any trailer you get may leave you wanting if you are not wanting to do maintenance yourself.
> ...


Ummmmm, OK,........... I guess pointing out the obvious and providing gentle constructive criticism coupled with empathetic support is just mean and uppity.







Must have been the hint of taking personal responsibility for maintenance and upkeep that was the final straw.









I do hope you have a better experience with your new trailer kio63.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am less than a year old owner of a OB and TT all at the same time. You ALL have been wonderful here and I have never had an issue with any of your posts. Reading the previous post leads me to believe that he was ticked that he got stuck with a TT that he didn't look over very well. Left a bad taste in his mouth. Adios amigos....







You guys are great, don't take it personal.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Without a left there couldn't be a right, without night there could be no day, without plain people nobody could be beautiful, and without.......ahh, nevermind.....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Brad said:


> I am less than a year old owner of a OB and TT all at the same time. You ALL have been wonderful here and I have never had an issue with any of your posts. Reading the previous post leads me to believe that he was ticked that he got stuck with a TT that he didn't look over very well. Left a bad taste in his mouth. Adios amigos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After reading some of the posts in the old thread again I think what really ticked him off was an off-handed comment by a member that with all the complaints about his Outback he must be a plant from a different RV maker and a couple replies suggesting that was possible. Guess a few comments that would appear to be, to at least some degree, made in jest makes us all bad.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Bunch of good replies. Shows solidarity amongst fellow campers willing to put a good foot forward. All of these posts paint the picture pretty plainly. 
In this case, it might be better to just move on, wish him good luck with his SOB,







. Back away and get back to what we all do best:
*E-CAMPING!!!*
Dunno, just a thought.
Mark....calling about his SOB today, just in case my 21 RS sells.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man! Reading through this thread, I thought I logged into The Dark Side by mistake!

Let it go. These responses are just what kio was fishing for.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Doug,

Very spot on!

...I haven't been active on this site for a year, but still enjoy coming back every so often!

Mike


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's to easy to jump on the band wagon.

Thanks Doug!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man! Reading through this thread, I thought I logged into The Dark Side by mistake!
> 
> Let it go. These responses are just what kio was fishing for.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

Darlene


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

First I would like to say I saw the zinger when I was looking for a camper and it is a beautiful camper. But I went for the outback.

Second. I think campers are the same a buying a house. You will always have issues in every and all campers. It doesn't matter how much you pay for it. You don't purchase a house and never have to replace the roof or plumbing or elecric. Alot more can happen to a "house on wheels". I have friends who bought brand new from small hybrids to huge 5ers and guess what both had there problems.

Third, I would just like to say, If it wasn't for this site. I might not be camping this weekend. They took me under there wing and help more then I can express. I drove my camper home without a electric brake and would have not even know if it wasn't for the outbackers. I would have trusted what the dealers told me. When my daughter was bit by a dog, everyone chimed in with great advice. All these people are good people just trying to help.

fourth, everyone is entiltled to there own opinion. I just think you could have expressed it better without attacking the people on the board.

That being said, I hope you enjoy your new camper as I will mine.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just did some checking....

My member number is 856...his is 1856...1000 members between the two of us. This is the first post in this tone that I have heard here. I am sorry that he isn't happy with his purchase and wish him well on his new rig....but he didn't need to come in with that tone!!!

Good bye..........


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Somethin' ain't right about this guy!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

It's funny to see he got more replies on this thread than he did when he was "active" ROFLMAO

kio....

*C YA!*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm from longislan newyork too. Oceanside to be exact.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

x4 what doug stated.

darrel


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man! Reading through this thread, I thought I logged into The Dark Side by mistake!
> 
> Let it go. These responses are just what kio was fishing for.
> 
> ...


Doug, 
I think I'm the fifth person to agree with what you said. In FACT, that's what some of the other people, who will go unmentioned are fishing for, when they make controversial posts. The best thing, and the thing they HATE the most, is to totally ignore them. If all members will do that, and not respond with aggressive, stirring the pot more remarks, it will END!
Nuff said,
Darlene


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know its funny I am a SOB x 2 now and I am still coming around here. I guess this group must not appeal to everyone, maybe not a enough fellowing moaning and groaning over problems, I don't know. Either way if he felt so unwelcome here its probably just as well for him to move move move along.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy camping, enjoy your new trailer.

have fun

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe it's time to "retire" this thread.

Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I second that motion...
Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I believe it's time to "retire" this thread.
> 
> Mark


Noooooooooooo, Wait - I didn't get to say Goodbye.

OK, I'm Good!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug can open it back up if he really wants but I think this has runs its course and no longer needs additional commentary.


----------

